# Italian bread



## jes (Oct 2, 2013)

I once had some Italian rolls that were white in color but had a deep flavor as if they were whole bread. I seem to remember someone telling me that the flour was an Italian whole grain that was white in color. Is there such a thing or is my memory failing me?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 3, 2013)

King Arthur sells a white whole wheat flour. It's one of the five King Arthur flours I keep on hand at all times: all purpose, bread, whole wheat, white whole wheat and cake.

If you go to KingArthurflour.com you can find all the different flours, both foreign and domestic, that they sell.


----------

